

Fasp versus FTP - ahalan
http://www.asperasoft.com/en/technology/fasp_versus_FTP_4/fasp_versus_FTP_4

======
bediger
Why on earth would anyone _buy_ a data transfer protocol, especially one where
the developers feel they need to put "TM" on every instance of its name?

Anyone remember the history of Zmodem? The wikipedia article doesn't mention
it, but there were fewer implementations for fewer OSes than could have been,
due to weird-beard legalistic threats. How would "faspTM" be any different?

Besides that, "fasping" sounds like some bad Sci-Fi euphemism for "shining the
shaft".

